

Cisco adopts smear campaign against Juniper as new marketing tool - timurlenk
http://www.overpromisesunderdelivers.net/

======
timurlenk
Is this actually a victory for Juniper as Cisco acknowledges Juniper as a
threat? Or will this FUD campaign have a real impact on Juniper sales?

